# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Shakespeare - Legjenda e pavdekshme

## EXODUS

William Shakespeare - dramaturg the poet i shekullit të 16-të dhe fillimit të shekullit të 17-të.

Kritika të shumta gjatë gjithë kohërave e kanë cilësuar Shakespeare si një nga dramaturgët më të mëdhenj që kanë egzistuar në të gjithë kohërat deri më sot.

Biografia

- Ka lindur në Stratford (Angli) nga mesi i shekullit të 16-të në një familje jo shumë të pasur. Ka pasur një fëmijëri jo shumë të lehtë e mbushur me mjaft ngjarje të cilat do të kontribojnë në formimin e personalitetit të tij të ardhshëm. Veprat e tij janë mjaft të influencuara nga komedia romane, historia antike, pa harruar mitologjinë klasike.

Ndër veprat re tij shquhen:

  Dramat:
- Romeo e Zhuliet
- Hamleti
- Makbethi
- Otello

 "Romeo e Zhuliet" nje nga tragjedite me te  popullarizuara ne bote, ne qender te se ciles, qendron dashuria e re midis Romeos e Zhulietes, dashuri kjo e cila bie ne konflikt te pashmangshem midis urrejtjeve te familjeve te tyre, eshte mjeshterisht e zhvilluar, nderkohe personazhet e vogla e mbeshtesin vepren duke e pasuruar ate akoma me teper.

Me nje nivel te shquar profesional nga ana e Shakespeare-it  tek dramat "Otello" dhe "Makbeth" prezantohet me qartesi kontrasti midis "rregullit" dhe "kaosit", "te mires" dhe se "keqes" "shpirterores" dhe "shtazores".

Veprat e Shakespeare-it jane kritikuar per mungesen e mbeshtetjes ne nje filozofi, fe të caktuar apo ideologji te veçante.

M.gj.th forca e veprave te tij, mbeshtetet ne rrefimet terheqese qe ato ofrojne, pasurine e karaktereve qe marrin pjese, fjalimi mjaft vivid qe vepra vendos ne buzet e karaktereve

Hamleti nga ana tjeter e rremben audiencen me mbivleresimin e hakmarrjes dhe paqartesi se sa eshte fallsifikuar kjo çmenduri dhe sa e vertete eshte ajo.

Shakespeare ka perdorur nje gjuhe jo paralele duke dhuruar nje fjalor te pakrahasueshem qe i korenspondon besnikerisht nuances se karaktereve.


- Ç'fare dallimi filozofik kane veprat e tij, krahasuar keto me dramaturget e sotem ?

- Si e vleresoni ju Shakespeare-in nga pikpamja e metodes filozofike - letrare - tragjike qe ai ka perdorur per thurrjen e veprave te tij ?

- Cilat nga veprat e lexuara qe ju ka lene mbresa dhe pse ?

- A do te mbetet Shakespeare- i legjenda e pavdekshme dhe e pazevendesueshme e dramaturgjise boterore? Pse?  Pse jo ?


Diskutim te këndshem!!!

EXODUS....dora vetë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje 
teme shume interesante qe mund te shpenzohen vite duke shkruajtur... megjithate po filloj me nje pergjigje te shkurter.

Thua siper qe veprat e shekspirit kritikohen se nuk kane nje mbeshtetje ne psikologji. Psikologjia atehere nuk ekzistonte fare si shkence. Nder te paret qe ka bere nje veper pak sa me natyre psikologjike ka qene Michel de Montaigne qe e mbajn dhe Sokratin Francez. Pervec ti mbahet dhe Makiaveli qe ne nje fare menyre perdor psikologjine si nje premise per supozimet qe ai merr. Pra as keta te dy nuk kan pasur dicka te mirfillte. Psikologjia vjen shume me vone se aq, diku nga Schilleri pra flitet per 2 3 shekuj me pare.

Nesje, nga veprat e Shekspirit me ka mbetur ne mendje vetem Hamleti(te pakten ma aq sa kam lexuar me kujdes nga veprat e tij). Metoda e tij eshte e bazuar ne ngjarje te verteta, te pakten Hamleti thuhet qe eshte nje lloj legjende daneze, ka dhe supozime qe esht dhe dicka e vertete qe ka ndodhur.

Nga pikpamje filozofike, esht ajo ideja e "fate vs destiny", dhe cfar ke ne kontroll dhe cfar nuk ke ne kontroll. A jane keto te dyja komplemente te njera tjetres apo ka ndonje mbihypje etj etj. Fantazma ka nje rrol te rendesishem gjithashtu, sidomos me gjykimin dhe natyren e gjykimit. Shume eshte dhe trasheguar nga Dante dhe libri i tij i ferrit... te pakten teologjia e tij dhe filozofia e tij per gjykimin etj. Dihet qe ka dhe nje trashegim nga kultura greke. Psh ideja e catharsis qe ekziston apo dhe e tragjedise sic shkruan Aristoteli ne Poetiken, ketu esht e njejta gje po aplikohet jo tek shikuesi por tek aktori kryesor. Ne kete rast hamleti. Kemi nje catharsis spiritual te aktorit kryesor ne vend qe te jete catharsis personit qe shikon(audienca). Pra sic e ke thene eshte me vivide me e ngjeshur me shume informacion, me shume interpretim nga kultura e lashte greke dhe konceptimi i atyre per tragjedine. 

kaq kisha un per tani  :buzeqeshje: 
shendet

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

> _Postuar më parë nga EXODUS_ 
> *
> 
> Veprat e Shakespeare-it jane kritikuar per mungesen e mbeshtetjes ne nje psikologji, fe të caktuar apo ideologji te veçante.*


A mund te ma shpjegosh pak kete se sikur nuk te qendron drejt.

ps.  Ekziston nje opinion qe, veprat e siperpermendura nuk jane shkruar nga shekspiri.  C'mendoni ne lidhje me kete?

----------


## velsa

ja nje sonete e preferuar e imja nga shekspiri

Shall I compare thee to a summer's day?
Thou art more lovely and more temperate:
Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May,
And summer's lease hath all too short a date:
Sometime too hot the eye of heaven shines,
And often is his gold complexion dimmed,
And every fair from fair sometime declines,
By chance, or nature's changing course untrimmed:
But thy eternal summer shall not fade,
Nor lose possession of that fair thou ow'st,
Nor shall death brag tho wand'rest in his shade,
When in eternal lines to time thou grow'st,
   So long as men can breathe or eyes can see,
   So long lives this, and this gives life to thee.

----------


## EXODUS

Mire se erdhen miqte ne sofren Shakespeare- iane (bujrun o milet)
Cyclotomic & Çupke pe Korçe

P.S. Nuk keni përtuar aspak paskeni sjellë edhe dhurata me vete (kritika). Nuk kishit pse te harxhoheshit kaq shume  :perqeshje: 

M.gj.th, sinqertisht e vleresoj jashte mase pjesmarrjen tuaj.




> _shkruar nga Exodus_ 
> Veprat e Shakespeare-it jane kritikuar per mungesen e mbeshtetjes ne nje psikologji, fe të caktuar apo ideologji te veçante. .





> _shkruar nga Cupke pe Korce_ 
> A mund te ma shpjegosh pak kete se sikur nuk te qendron drejt.


Kerkoj ndjese per keqkuptimin e mesiperm, pasi sic duket e kam anashkaluar ate fjale jo vetem gjate shkrimit e saj te mirefillte por edhe gjate korrigjimit qe i bera postit para se ta postoja , dhe ndoshta nga nxitimi, ne vend te shkruaja *Filozofi* kam shkruar *psikologji* 

P.S. Cupke pe Korce m.q.s je moderatore, po te kete mundesi do ta vleresoja nese ti do beje korrigjimin perkates, si dhe tek pergjigjet perkatese (tendin) dhe (Cyclotomic) persa i perket faktit qe kuvenduam me siper ne menyre qe tema te marre seriozitetin dhe per me teper rrjedhen e duhur (Falemnderit)




> Ekziston nje opinion qe, veprat e siperpermendura nuk jane shkruar nga shekspiri. C'mendoni ne lidhje me kete


Un personalisht jam ndeshur gjithashtu me pohime te tilla te cilat nuk jane vecse pergenjeshtrim.

Persa i perket kesaj pike: 
Kritikat e shumta te cilat  kane qene perkrahese te dogmave te ndryshme dhe per ti rritur prestigjin e doktrinave qe ata mbeshtesin besnikerisht,  jane perpjekur te perdorin cdo lloj menyre per te spekuluar mbi veprat e Shakespeare-it, duke i quajtur ato te pa shkruara prej tij ne menyre qe attributin per keto vepra ta fitojne disa "individe" pjestare te nje doktrine te caktuar te cilet per hir te pasurive qe kishin, por, jo talentit qe gezonte i madhi Shakespeare jane perpjekur te perdorin cdo lloj menyre propagandistike (perfshire ketu faktin se  shkrimet nuk jane te Shakespeare-it) sidomos pas vdekjes se Shakespeare -it
per te vene ne jete idealet e tyre per te fituar popullaritet ne arenen nderkombetare ose per te arritur nje qellim personal.

Pohimet e mia te mesiperme  i kam lexuar nga burime te sigurta londineze (libra te palexuar me pare, por te publikuar kohet e fundit) te perkrahesve "te ideologjise" me te cilen nderthuren veprat Shakespeare- iane.

P.S Edhe njehere ju kerkoj ndjese, per faktin qe un e kam anashkaluar gabimin e cituar dike u justifikuar si tek shkrimet e mia te mesiperme.
Dhe betohem se qe ketu e tutje "une" nuk e perseris "gabimin"  :ngerdheshje: 
Hajt kush do te me rrase nje shuplake jam gati, por vetem nga gocat se cunat nuk quhen  :ngerdheshje: 

Me respekt te veçante
EXODUS......"Nese nuk gabon nuk meson" (dmth une).

----------


## velsa

Exodus, aman me ke preke me kete teme, Shekspirin dhe sonetat e tij i adhuroj,,(shif me siper)
do kisha shtuar se ai ne veprat e tij njihet sidomos per kontradiktat midis qenies e moqenies, lirise e varesise, tradhetise e vetetradhetise, kenaqesise e vetpermbajtjes, etj,,per ate edhe nocioni i njohur ne literature; dilema shekspiriane,,
Ai rendesi te madhe i kushtonte njeriut dhe pasioneve te tij,,te gjitha keto vlera e bejne ate te paaritshem,,dhe titulli "shekspiri -legjende e pavdekshme" me duket me se i pershtatshem ne kete rast

Sinqerisht
Velsa

P.s. Exodus, sido qe te jete ne kete rast shuplake nga une nuk ke lol  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EXODUS

Velsa
Ndihem i nderuar me pjesmarrjen tuaj  :buzeqeshje: 

Ja dhe disa citime te shkrimeve te arta Shakespeare - ne nga une                                                                                                                                             
*Hamleti
Akti 3 - Skena 1* 


To be, or not to be--that is the question: whether 'tis nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune or to take arms against a sea of troubles, and, by opposing, end them. To die, to sleep...no more! And by a sleep, to say we end the heartache and the thousand natural shocks that flesh is heir to--'tis a consummation devoutly to be wished. To die, to sleep. To sleep--perchance to dream. Ay, there's the rub. For in that sleep of death, what dreams may come when we have shuffled off this mortal coil(1) must give us pause. There's the respect that makes calamity of so long life. For who would bear the whips and scorns of time, the oppressor's wrong, (2) the pangs of despised love, the law's delay, when he himself might his quietus make with a bare bodkin?(3) 

Po i përpiqem perkthimit:

Te egzistosh apo jo - kjo eshte pyetja: ndoshta mund te jesh nobël ne gjykim te vuash hedhjet e shigjetave nga nje fat qe te ben te revoltueshem ose, ndoshta mund te drejtosh armët kunder nje det ngatërresash dhe duke kundershtuar, ti japesh fund ketyre ngaterresave. Nuk durohet me!..... te vdesesh apo te flesh! Ndoshta permes fjetjes, mendojme se i kemi dhene fund dhimbjes së zemres dhe mijra tronditjeve qe trashegohen nga po i njejti mish -- 'thjesht nje konsumim i deshiruar me devotshmeri.
Te vdesesh, apo te rrosh. Te flesh -- te behesh rob i enderrave. Me te vertete, atje ndodh "ferkimi".  Por. në ate gjumë vdekjeje, çfare enderrash mund te lindin, kur ne tashme e kemi zvarritur me vehte kete guacke (mbështjellje) vdekjeprurese, dhe tashme mendojme se do te na dhuroje nje moment te qetë. Eshte pikerisht respekti qe i dhuron, nje jete kaq te gjate, gjëmave të tilla. Por kush do të duronte kamxhiket dhe perbuzjet e kohes, gabimet e shtypësit, zhurmen e dashurise se perbuzur, vonesen e ligjit,  kur ai vetë mund, ne psheretimën e tij, te perballet me lakuriqesine e farefisit te tij.

----------------------------------------------------------

Who would bear these burdens, to grunt and sweat under a weary life, but that the dread of something after death, the undiscovered country from whose borders no traveler returns, puzzles the will and makes us rather bear those ills we have than fly to others we know not of? Thus conscience does make cowards of us all, and thus the native hue of resolution is sicklied o'er with the pale cast of thought, and enterprises of great pith(4) and moment with this regard their currents turn awry, and lose the name of action. Soft you, now, the fair Ophelia!--Nymph, in thy orisons (5) be all my sins remembered.
(1) Life with all its turmoil and activity (2) Insulting, humiliating treatment  (3) Dagger  (4)Substance, importance (5) Prayers

Perkthimi:

Kush do të duronte kete barrë, te renkonte dhe djersitej nen kushtet e një jete, tashme, të tejlodhur, veçse frika e nje diçkaje pas vdekjes, vendi i pa zbuluar nga kufijte e te cilit nuk kthehet asnje udhëtar, e cila vë në provë vullnetin dhe për më teper na pergenjeshtron, dhe na detyron ne, qe më mirë të durojme ato semundje qe tashme kemi, sesa te fluturojme tek të tjera të cilat nuk i njohim ? Keshtu, ndergjegja jonë na bën te ndihemi te gjithe frikacakë, keshtu qe ngjyra natyrale e rezolutës (zgjidhjes) eshte tashme e semure nga hedhja e zbehtë e mendimit, dhe ndërmarrjet e thelbit te madh dhe te cilesojn momentin me kete vleresim, kthesat e habitura qe vijojne, dhe te humbasin emertimin e veprimit.
Ofelia -- Nimf,  e drejte, e butë e kini parasysh, kerkoj qe mëkatet e mia te kujtohen një për një.
(1)Jeta me gjithe trazirat dhe veprimtarite e saj (2) Fyerëse, trajtimin poshtërues (3)Thikën (4)Substancen, rendesinë (5) Lutjen. 

* Çfare mendoni per filozofine e perdorur per pasqyrimin e jetes tek fragmenti i mesiperm ?*  

*P.S. Perkthimi eshte kryer me vullnetin tim personal keshtu qe ka patur improvizime te nevojshme. Ju lutem eshte thjesht nje perkthim me baza individual dhe jo i mbeshtetur në mjeshteri gjuhesore perfekte (perpjekje personale) keshtu qe po te kete mundesi i ruani kritikat per ndonje qe e mban veten (anglez) 
Sinqerisht*

----------


## Leila

LoL, Exodus... pa shuplaka, aman, se s'ma bën dora. 

Shakespeare do mbahet si legjendë, pasi njerëzit (in general) nuk i vlerësojnë artistët e rinj. Vetëm kur vdes shkrimtari, atëherë e vlerësojnë. Qajnë tek funerali i tij, gjasme e kanë dashur, etj. etj. kur sa ishte gjallë ai s'ia përmendnin emrin. Pra, Shakespeare do mbetet i pa-arritshëm, edhe sikur të dali një gjeni tjetër, sepse, "ai ka jetuar shumë kohë më parë, kur shkrimtarët s'kishin beneficat/opsionet që kanë tani."

Nuk flas me siguri për kush i shkrojti, e kush nuk i shkrojti veprat, pasi NUK E DI! Deri tani, ç'do evidencë tregon që i shkruajti Shakespeare, dhe në mendjen time ai është i pafajshëm deri sa të dalin prova apo vërtetime që thonë ndryshe.

Një tjetër arsye pse ai do mbetet legjendë, është sepse tek shkrimet e tij Shakespeare ka trajtuar tema që kurrë nuk do vdesin. Tek Hamlet, flitet për:
(1.) hakmarrjen - Hamleti do vriste xhaxhain për të jatin, Laerti do vriste Hamletin për të jatin e për të motrën
(2.) realiteti vs. pamjen e jashtme - nga ana e jashtme, Claudius-it i takonte froni, por në fakt, ai kishte vrarë mbretin e mëparshëm për atë fron

Tek Othello, flitet për:
(1.) xhelozinë - sepse Othello është njeri xheloz, ai bie pre në planet e Iagos; Iago është xheloz sepse Cassio i "mori" vendin e punës
(2.) gënjeshtrën - gënjeshtrat e Iagos
(3.) hakmarrjen - hakmarrja e Iagos
(4.) dashurinë - është diçka romantike që Desdemona u martua me Othellon edhe pse shumica ishin kundra; tragjedi romantike
(5.) realiteti vs. pamja e jashtme - Iago nuk ishte ai që të gjithë mendonin se ishte

Tek Romeo & Juliet, flitet për:
(1.) zënkat - morali ishte që "mos u zini, mos u grini, se maçoku është i imi"... pra, zënkat janë të kota & sjellin tragjedi
(2.) dashuria - dashuria e vërtete fiton

Por... në ç'do lloj historie, tema apo morali i përrallës gjithnjë ka diçka filozofike përbrënda.

Nga veprat e tij, ajo që më la mbresa ishte "Othello" vetëm për faktin që kur martesa e Desdemonës & Othellos u shpall e vlefshme (pra, gjykatësi nuk e quante rrëmbim/përdhunim/magji, etj. etj. siç thoshte i jati i Desdemonës), i jati i bërtiti Othellos, duke i thënë diçka along the lines of, "Ashtu siç më gënjeu mua ajo, ashtu do të ta bëjë edhe ty." Pra, i dha Othellos një fiksim në kokë; ia kishte filluar punën Iagos. Më erdhi edhe keq që i jati që e rriti foli për të ashtu. Edhe pse e kuptoj që pse e bëri, ajo ishte diçka tepër e ulët dhe domethënëse, që prindi kurrë s'duhet t'ia bënte fëmisë, por në atë kohë, Desdemona (e gjithë femrat e tjera) ishte thjesht një... orendi shtëpie.

Një tjetër vepër që më ka bërë përshtypje, ishte soneta 130:

My mistress' eyes are nothing like the sun;
Coral is far more red than her lips' red:
If snow be white, why then her breasts are dun;
If hairs be wires, black wires grow on her head.
I have seen roses damask'd, red and white,
But no such roses see I in her cheeks;
And in some perfumes is there more delight
Than in the breath that from my mistress reeks.
I love to hear her speak, yet well I know
That music hath a far more pleasing sound.
I grant I never saw a goddess go:
My mistress, when she walks, treads on the ground.
And yet, by heaven, I think my love as rare
As any she belied with false compare.

Për këtë kisha respekt, pasi ai jetonte në një kohë kur të gjithë shkrimtarët e ngrinin të dashurën e tyre që "e imja është më e mirë se e jotja," etj. etj..  :sarkastik:  Në fillim më pëlqeu ç'shkruajti, por pastaj u kujtova, "Natyrisht që do shkruante diçka të tillë, që të ishte më origjinal se sa të tjerët." Kështuuuuu... mora pak inat që e bëri për konkurim (the way I see it, anyway). LoL!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Se pari pjesame e madhe e atyre qe kane postuar me lart jane teper te respektuar ne syte e mi ,per mprehtesine dhe inteligjencen e mendimeve.
Se dyti une e ndjej veten mysafir ketu ne kete tavolinen tuaj te filozofise psi qysh 10-vjecar i sherbeva artit ,skenes ete cilat do te ishin te varfera pa me te madhin e te medhenjeve gjigandin Shakespeare.
Nje tjeter gjigand i letersise Victor Hugo eshte shprehur per te "Nese dramaturget e medhenj shembellejne me yje ,atehere Shakespeare eshte nje meteor."
Nuk do perserit ato qe thane  miqte e mesiperm ,por vete fakti qe tragjedite e tij ndiqen plot pasion ne skenat e teatrave ne mbare boten ,i bejne ato te paperseritshme,aktuale .
Nuk dyshoj aspak se ai ka pershkruar realitetin e kohes se perjetuar,ndoshta pak te zmadhuar.
Sa per dilemen nese veprat mbajne mbishkrimin e tij,nuk i futem ketij monopati vrases mendimesh.
Te njejten gje ve ne dyshim shume historiane greke per vete ekzistencen e Homerit e keshtu du veprave madhore te tij Iliada dhe Odiseu.

Nga traghedite e tij te lartpermendura do vecoja Hamletin.
Makbeth,Romeo dhe Julieta,Othello,por dhe ajo qe keni harruarr e famshmja Mbreti Lir,do mbeten thesar ne themelet e artit.
Shakespera pervec tragjedive shkroi dhe shume komedi nder me te njohurat ishin "enderr e nje nate vere " dhe "Shume zhurme per asgje"

Exsodus Urime per temen.

----------


## Hyllien

Exodus,
Kjo qe po shkruaj tani nuk eshte kritike(edhe pjesa e dyte e mesazhit te pare nuk ishte kritike)  :buzeqeshje: 
Prap jam i fiksuar  me ate rresh, cte bej i ziu un.. po shkruaj shkurt ca mendime qe kam rreth filozofise se Shekspirit...

Them qe Shakespeare ka nje filozofi te tijen. Por kjo filozofi nuk ishte dicka e asaj kohe, por ama ishte dicka qe ekzistonte. E kam fjalen per aesthetics, pra bukuria. Ne lashtesi kemi dicka te tille me Platon dhe Aristotelin ku qofte tek Nicomachean Ethics apo tek Poetika, Aristoteli shkruan per aesthetics por ne kontekstin e tragjedise dhe katharsis. Aesthetics(estetika) ishte dicka qe ekzistonte por jo tamam ne ate manyre qe sheksipiri shkruan pra nuk mund ti aplikohet dot Shekspirit plotesisht(vetem pjesa e catharsis kryesisht). Ne vitet 1770 kemi nje ridefinicion te aesthetics nga Schilleri. Them se(keto jane mendime te mia personale) Schilleri dhe menyra se si ai flet per kete fushe i aplikohet shume veprave te Shekspirit, sidomos Soneteve dhe Hamletetit. Ideja e Schillerit shume shkurt eshte se kemi njeriun racional dhe natyral. Njeriu racional eshte njeriu i lire dhe ai natyral eshte njeriu qe vepron ne baze te nevojes(pra jo i lire). Sipas Schillerit ne mes te ketyre te dyjave qe jane kundra njera tjeteres ekziston ky lloj njeriu i trete qe ai e quan "Aesthetic Man" apo human. Kjo lloj natyre e trete njerezore eshte e tille qe funksioni i saj eshte qe te bashkoj 2 opozitat (natyralen dhe racionalen) ne nje menyre produktive. Pakashume shifet simetria dhe me Kant-in dhe tre veprat e medhaja te tij qe jane a) Critique of Pure Reason(qe do ishte ne rastin e Schillerit racionalja), b) Critique of Practical Reason(qe eshte e domosdoshmja dhe nevojshmja) dhe c) Aesthetics apo Critique on Aesthetics. Sipas Kantit kjo e fundit mundohet te bashkoj dy te parat.

Tani, Schilleri ishte besimtar ne kuptimin se ekzistonte dicka divine dicka e mbinatyrshme etj. Ne letrat e Shen Palit thuhet se jo vetem njeriu kerkon shpetim por _cdo krijese kerkon shpetim_. Pra jo vetem njeriu nuk eshte perfekte por as natyra vete nuk eshte perfekte. Schilleri thonte se Natyra do jete perfekte vetem nen syrin racional te njeriut, vetem atehere ka kompletim. Ideja e tij eshte se mbasi lindim, rritemi shkojm larg Zotit(Kujto Adamin dhe Even qe hajn nga pema e njohurise) dhe behemi racional(idealisht) me kete proces natyren e njohim me mire dhe nuk e shfrytezojm si mjet per nje qellim te caktuar por si dicka indipendente si dicka ne vetvete. Mbas ketij procesi ndodh dhe kerkimi per shpetim(redemption) tek zoti, dhe kur ne perseri ribashkohemi me te ne kete stad paqeje. 

Ky lloj njeriu(aesthetic) eshte njeriu qe kerkon ne vetvete, njeriu qe mundohet te njohi vetveten e me pas cka eshte verdalle. Pra lidhja ime ketu eshte sic thashe me sonetet e shekspirit dhe menyra se si ai arrin te nderthuri kualitete te ndryshme te natyres dhe njeriut per te shpjeguar fenomene si dashuria por mbase the estetika ne pergjithese(aesthetics). Ne rastin e Hamletit si personazh do thoja qe ai eshte nje person qe eshte punon nen umbrellen e nje dialektike te theksuar ndermjet ontologjise dhe epistemologjise dhe te nje dialektike prap te theksuar vete brenda epistemologjise(sidomos ketu i referohem rastit kur ai te besoj apo jo Fantazmen dhe te justifikoj apo jo vrasjen).

Tani juve do thoni shume gjere i ke rene dhe prap nuk ke thene gje te sakte ne kuptimin definitiv dhe degezues per filozofine e tij por ama them se ka baza te theksuara ne estetiken dhe ne natyren e njohurise(epistemologjise).

tung

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Po te kish qene per shuplake, nuk ta kisha kursyer jo, por ishte e qarte qe kishe bere nje "lapsus." Jo per gje por, me te medhenjte e psikologjise kane thene se, jane vetem dy vepra te pavdekshme: 1. Hamlet dhe 2. Vellezrit Karamazov.

Megjithate, perseri pyetja ime mbetet: *Kush thote se Shekspiri nuk beson ne ndonje fe te caktuar apo filozofi?* 

Tek Hamleti, filozofia dhe psikologjia interferojne me njera tjetren, keshtu qe eshte e pamundur te fokusohesh ne njeren duke ju shmangur tjetres.

Per mendimin tim, me teper se nje tragjedi klasike, Hamlet eshte nje drame psikologjike.  Nuk eshte largesia ne kohe qe e ben Hamletin kryeveper, por gjenialiteti, universaliteti shekspirian qe qendron pertej te bukures--i paperseritshem.  Dhe nese vihet ne dyshim autoresia, eshte pikerisht kjo--overwhelmingly beautiful!

Oscar Wilde pati thene se c'do epoke ka Hamletin e vet--dhe nuk e kishte gabim!  Pse Hamleti portretizohet si nje "fallen man"; nje "failure"?  Shprehje te tilla si :"Get thee to a nunnery" apo "Frailty, thy name is woman" disa nga me te komentuarat e kritikes kontemporane, jane nje goditje e fuqishme ndaj feminitetit.  Eshte femra nga natyra e dobet, genjeshtare?  Eshte femra nga natyra p-u-t-a-n-e?

A e keni vene re interpretimin e Hamletit (vepres) ne ekranizimet e koheve te fundit?  Me kujtohet nje qe e kam pare rreth 2-3 vjet me pare (nuk po flas per ate versionin ku interpreton Mel Gibson;as Almereyda's Hamlet megjithese mjaft interesant edhe ky!...nje tjeter interpretuar nga nje djalosh bukurosh...se mbaj mend "the film director")...aq te perfoluren "the closet scene" ku Hamleti e puth Gertruden (kete "mbretereshe te gjore" sic e quan ai vete) pergjigja e se ciles eshte nje puthje me natyre seksuale?  Ish incesti nje fenomen qe e shqetesonte shekspirin?  Madje, qe ne fillim perseritet dhe riperseritet:

_"...and yet within a month,.
A little month...
She married-O most wicked speed! To post
With such dexterity to incestuous sheets!
It is not, nor it cannot come to good."_ 

Eshte Hamleti ai qe shprehet:

_"To hide the slaine, o from this time forth,
My thoughts be bloody, or be nothing worth."_ 

...dhe po ai qe heziton te vrase Claudius kur i jepet rasti.  Nese Hamlet nuk shikon tek i ungji nje pjese te vetvetes, atehere perse nuk e vret "the villain" qe i vrau te atin, dhe i c'nderoi te emen?  C'fare e pengon?  Eshte ky gjaku fisnik qe e ka lindur? "Thus conscience does makes cowards of us all" True????

Kritika Shekspiriane nuk ka fund, por kjo ishte nje perspektive e re qe sugjeron se, Hamleti nuk eshte thjesht heroi tragjik i percaktimit aristotelian; por heroi dramatik i koherave moderne!


Sa per filozofine, e ke tamam nen hunde:

_"Not where he eats, but where he is eaten: a certain
convocation of politic worms are e'en at him. Your
worm is your only emperor for diet: we fat all
creatures else to fat us, and we fat ourselves for
maggots: your fat king and your lean beggar is but
variable service, two dishes, but to one table:
that's the end.
.................
A man may fish with the worm that hath eat of a
king, and cat of the fish that hath fed of that worm."_ 

Per ta amplifikuar edhe ca:

_...there is nothing either good or bad but thinking makes it so_ 

---------------------------------------------------
Ps.  Per ate monologun e famshem, a mundet ndonjeri te na e sjelle perkthimin e Nolit?

Pss. Edhe dicka: ketu diskutohet filozofia/psikologjia shekspiriane dhe jo preferencat personale.  Do te ish mire qe romanticizmat  ti shprehni andej nga forumi i letersise.

----------


## EXODUS

> shkruar me pare nga Cupke pe korce
> Kush thote se Shekspiri nuk beson ne ndonje fe te caktuar apo filozofi?


Po javash me motra, pse nxitohesh ti ,lexoji komentet e mia me kujdes e me vemendje, qe te evitosh keqkuptimet qe te krijohen. 
Une jam shprehur si me poshte dhe jo siç na e ke transformuar ti me siper!! Shume interesant u be ky muhabet, aq sa po i del lezeti!





> _Shkruar me pare nga EXODUS_
> Veprat e Shakespeare-it jane kritikuar per mungesen e mbeshtetjes ne nje filozofi, fe të caktuar apo ideologji te veçante.


E shef dallimin?!  Eshte nje dallim si "fusha me malin"

Ketu me poshte po rendit disa prej kritikeve te tij.


Ka kritika të shumta (mos harroni se veprat e tij kanë një jetëgjatësi tashmë prej mëse 4 shekujsh, dhe dhe s'ka mbetur kritik e bir e stërnip kritiku në cipën e dheut pa i analizuar (mendohu)  Kritikët si , Gotthold Lessing, si dhe Augustus Wilhem von Schlegel të shekullit të shekullit 17-të, e quajtën Shakespeare-in si një romantic mjaft i ndryshëm nga poetët klasikë të asaj periudhe, por i ndodhur në shina të njëjta. Po ta gjykosh  faktin e mesiperm arrin në përfundimin se Shakespeare-i ish aq i mprehtë sa shkrimet e veprave të tij i bënin edhe kritikët të ishin të pasigurt gjatë kryerjes së kritikave dhe gjatë vlerësimit përfundimtar duke nxjerrë veçse fakte të kota. (sepse e kishin halë në sy, dhe gjithashtu përpiqeshin të gjenin çfarëdo lloj justifikimi për t'ja zbehur vlerat, veprave të arta (ndoshta termi i artë nuk eshte edhe shume bindës, keshtu qe do te thoja te magjishme, të Shakespeare-it. 

Samuel Johnson ka qenë një ndër kritiket e denjë, që ka përkrahur veprat.

Ndersa ne shek e 20-te Ernest Jones Oedipal e kreu studimin mbi veprat duke i parë ato me syrin e botes Elizabethiane dhe gjithashtu  skenës së kuvendeve Elizabethiane, duke i studiuar dramat nen kuadrin mitologjik.

----------


## kolombi

Pickimet e tua i ndjeva dhe me premtove dikur te me tregoje dhembet e kafshimit.
Sa e mjere qe je moj Kasandra e filozofise.
Romanticizmat dhe njerzit romantik fatkeqsisht apo miresisht kane jetuat perkrah,hipokriteve,te veshur me petkun filozofik,me petkun e diturve,qe ne kohet e Shekspirit .
Kalit i ke hipur se prapthi po ketej nga anet tona ne kemi nje shprehje qe ndoshta eshte degjuar tingellimi i fjaleve te saj deri poshte ne ato baltrat e tua devollite."Ndalu Beg se ka hendek"
Nuk e di po ne rastin tim gjete njeriun e gabuar te leshoje ato shigjetat e tua ironike,primitive te mbushura me nje fodullek dhe nje filozofi boshe.
Se ne cilat forume do shprehin mendimet apo preferencat personale,ben mire te mos te zere meraku dhe mos e prish gjumin e endrrave nen ombrellen tende te lagur nga moralizmi i tepert.
Kujdes timonin e Titanikut Cupke se mos perplasesh ne ndo nje ajsberg me emrin kolombi.

Ps  Exodus te kerkoj te falur per kete dalje te nevojshme nga tema.

----------


## EXODUS

Tung kolombo !!!
 ndihem mëse i nderuar me pjesmarrjen dhe komentet e tua ndaj Cupka pe Korce, dhe nuk ishte aspak e nevojshme te kerkoje te falur, pasi nderhyrja juaj ishte me vend, dhe aq me teper ne nje rast te tille .

Cupka:
Vazhdo, rrugen qe ke nisur se do dalesh faqebardhe!!!!

----------


## EXODUS

Shakesperare -i shquhet per satiren e thurur me mjeshteri te rralle
Lexoni. si me poshte vijojne disa shprehje me mjaft fuqi satire.

By the pricking of my thumbs, / Something wicked this way comes 

"Thou artless action, speaks louder"


*Ketu me poshte nje fragment prej:

Mackbeth
 Akti IV ,Skena VII*

 Macb.  They have tied me to a stake; I cannot fly,   
But bear-like I must fight the course. Whats he    4 
That was not born of woman? Such a one   
Am I to fear, or none.   

Enter Young SIWARD.   
  Young Siw.  What is thy name?    8 
  Macb.        Thoult be afraid to hear it.   
  Young Siw.  No; though thou callst thyself a hotter name   
Than any is in hell.   
  Macb.        My names Macbeth.   12 
  Young Siw.  The devil himself could not pronounce a title   
More hateful to mine ear.   
 Macb.        No, nor more fearful.   
  Young Siw.  Thou liest, abhorred tyrant; with my sword   16 
Ill prove the lie thou speakst.  [They fight and Young SIWARD is slain.   
  Macb.        Thou wast born of woman:   
But swords I smile at, weapons laugh to scorn,   
Brandishd by man thats of a woman born.  [Exit.]

I perpiqemi perkthimit....

  Mack. Ata me lidhen tek 'turra e druve; Nuk mundem te fluturoj, Rrugedalja ime e vetme mbetet vetem te luftoj me durim te ndersjellte ndaj mallkimit, Valle kush te jete ai?
Ai, nuk ish lindur, prej nje femre? Nese vertet i tille,
vetem kesaj duhet t'ja kem friken dhe askujt tjeter.

  Hyn SIWARD

  Siward. Si ju quajne?
  Mack. Mund t'ju frikesoje kur ta degjoni.
  Siward. Jo; edhe pse ju mund ta quani emrin tuaj me djegës se ndonje qe permban ferri vetë.
  Mack. Me quajne Makbeth.
  Siward. Djalli vetë nuk do te mundte ta shqiptonte ate titull
akoma me te urryeshëm ne veshit tim.

 Mak. Jo, as edhe më te frikshem akoma.
  Siward. You mashtroni, despot i perbuzshem; shpata ime do te vertetoje mashtrimin e thene. (Mbas dyluftimin me shpata, Siward gjendet i vdekur.)
  Mak. Ju nuk ishit lindur prej nje femre:
 Por shpatave qe une ju buzeqesh, i bejne dhe armet te buzeqeshin deri ne perbuzje,
Vetëm foshnja e "vulosur" nga "marka" e mashkullit, vetem ajo eshte e lindur prej nje femre. [Dalja]

Permes fragmentit te mesiperm vihet re qarte metoda mitologjike e perdorur prej Shakespeare -it, permes se ciles ai kerkon te demaskoje faktin se edhe pse dikush mund te kete forca te tilla "mbinatyrore" qe ne rastin e mesiperm Shakespeare kerkon te demaskoje "klasen e lartë", shpata e njeriut te thjeshte e te perbuzur, nuk kursehet te vërshojë ndaj cfafaredo lloj perbuzje qe "fluturon" prane tij.

P.S Shakespeare permes fragmentit te mesiperm kerkon te percjelle mesazhin se: edhe pse mund te ndihesh i perbuzur per hir te postit me te larte qe zoteron dikush mbi ty, perseri "thjeshtesia" zoteron gjykimin e mprehte i cili triumfon kurdohere ndaj se keqes. (Do ju bente mire ta dinin disa tipa kete)

----------


## EXODUS

Po i kthehem serish me entuziazëm të papërshkruar sofrës të magjishme shakespeare-ane.

Me poshte disa citime te perkthyera nga Tragjedia <Hamlet>

Le të lozë e patrazuar dhia,
dhe le të qaje i plagosur dreri,
se njëri fle dhe tjetrin e ha vreri,
kështu na qenka bota njerezia.

Mjaft mbreslënës kuptimi filozofik i jetës dhe njeriut tek fragmenti i mesipërm. 

Më poshtë vijon:

Oh, po, pa fjalë,
se fuqi e bukurisë,
mund ta shndrrojë nderin në panderësi, 
më shpejt se forca e nderit, 
ta shndërroje bukurinë, ne shembellsi të tij.

Duke lexuar me vëmendje citimin e mesiperm të dhurohet idea 
e "hyjnëzimit të bukurisë" e forcës së saj të madhërishme që rrëmben qënien njerëzore.

{EXODUS}

----------


## Sokoli

Desha te ve nje mp3 te vogel te zipuar po s'po dalka a s'po mundkam une. Gjynah se eshte nje nga pjeset me te bukura te monologut te Hamletit.

----------


## Sokoli

*hamlet* - A small village; a little cluster of houses in the country.
     [1913 Webster]

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

_O, that this too, too sullied flesh would melt,
Thaw, and resolve itself into a dew..._

ps. si nuk pashe nje perkthim te sakte xhanem!

----------


## MtrX

Frailty, thy name is woman!  :buzeqeshje: 
Hamlet nje nga kryeveprat me te medha...

----------

